# 1970 GTO Steering Play experts needed :)



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 1970 GTO that has a lot of steering play.

I did replace the center link as a saw visually on one part was bad and saw the slop in there.

There still is a little play somewhere. I Think it is coming around where the steering column mounts to the gear box. But not sure is it can be adjusted and or what is bad?

I have a video and you can see something opening and closing a little is that normal?

Then you can notice the left side (gear box) and the right side (steering column) are not always moving the same amount every time.


Any ideas what is the problem. Hopefully it is a cheap and easy fix.

Thanks

YouTube


----------



## Tron70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Video says private. My camaro had the same issue. It was actually the idler arm. I ended scrapping the whole system and went to rack and pinion. Make sure your rag joint is tight... Cheap part to replace.... Good luck!


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tron70 said:


> Video says private. My camaro had the same issue. It was actually the idler arm. I ended scrapping the whole system and went to rack and pinion. Make sure your rag joint is tight... Cheap part to replace.... Good luck!


Sorry I thought I listed it as public.
Should be fixed now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be in the gearbox itself or the tie rod ends etc from the pitman harm front. If threre is no slop there could be an internal gearbox issue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The video would need to show both the input shaft and the sector shaft to be of any help. (In/out). Could be: slop in gearbox (adjustable), bad tie rod ends, bad idler arm, etc. etc. You need to get under the car, and have someone rock the steering wheel back and forth to determine what's loose. Where you see the play, that's the issue.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have play between the steering column and the gear box, there is a rubber disk between the two that can wear out. Had to replace mine once.


----------

